

Template-Python: The Python port of the Template Toolkit - bootload
http://tt2.org/python

======
bootload
_"... All source-code-level documentation from the Perl Template Toolkit has
been copied to the Python version, with all Perl-specific terminology
translated to its Python equivalent. Documentation appears in Python
docstrings, as appropriate. The main body of POD documentation for each Perl
module appears as the corresponding Python module's docstring ..."_

Before python had a usable web framework, Perl was my toolkit of choice. And
Template Toolkit (TT), [0] later TT2 was my framework of choice. Now Sean
McAfee [1] has ported it to python. Wonder if I can get it to work with Django
and ditch theirs?

[0] Created by Andy Wardly ~ <http://wardley.org>

[1] Sean McAfee ~
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/browse_thread/thread/b1c3ef91b95a4517/cc96d37a1f76cd8a?lnk=raot)

~~~
andyn
> Wonder if I can get it to work with Django and ditch theirs?

Probably. You just don't use theirs and import the Template module instead.

